
Ask HN: Which are some good resources for software design/planning? - codechoir
Hi,<p>so far, I&#x27;ve only worked as a coder in teams and on (very) small projects of my own. In the (near) future I want to (need to) design and manage a larger software project of my own (a fairly complex Django + x project).<p>Since I want to avoid &#x27;stupid&#x27; mistakes, adhere to best-practices, and respect (and utilize) the hard work and research that has gone into software design, I&#x27;m looking for some good resources (books, classes, ...) to learn the basics of software design and how to plan (larger) software projects.<p>A little bit about myself: I&#x27;m a fairly confident coder&#x2F;&#x27;engineer&#x27;, but my degree is not in CS. Nevertheless, I&#x27;m not appalled by &#x27;hard&#x27; stuff and I really want to learn.<p>Thank you so much!
======
shoo
This may not be a good introductory overview but will contain a bunch of
interesting ideas:
[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

Old but good: [http://sunnyday.mit.edu/16.355/parnas-
criteria.html](http://sunnyday.mit.edu/16.355/parnas-criteria.html)

More ideas:

[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

[http://misko.hevery.com/2008/07/30/top-10-things-which-
make-...](http://misko.hevery.com/2008/07/30/top-10-things-which-make-your-
code-hard-to-test/)

------
spazbob
I'd highly recommend Design It!: From Programmer to Software Architect by
Michael Keeling. Plenty of practical examples (including a scenario enterprise
application thay unfolds during the book), up to date in terms of technologies
and approaches such as microservices architectures, cloud etc and just
generally very readable. A good grounding to enterprise-class design. It also
by nature educates you on leading teams through the design process.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Just snagged this, thanks for the recommendation!

